# How do you combat the fatigue?



## Sakuramy (Nov 12, 2012)

Of all the symptoms of hypothyroid, the fatigue is the biggest killer for me. I simply cannot function some days. If I drink coffee or green tea, I just end up in a weird jittery exhausted state. I have recently started taking b12...but I still don't notice much of a difference. Right now my meds are still being adjusted to get my levels optimal, so right now things are not good!

How do you combat the fatigue?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sakuramy said:


> Of all the symptoms of hypothyroid, the fatigue is the biggest killer for me. I simply cannot function some days. If I drink coffee or green tea, I just end up in a weird jittery exhausted state. I have recently started taking b12...but I still don't notice much of a difference. Right now my meds are still being adjusted to get my levels optimal, so right now things are not good!
> 
> How do you combat the fatigue?


There is not a whole lot you can do until you are optimized (euthyroid) on your Armour.

Plus, you might want to check your Ferritin.

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm


----------



## Sakuramy (Nov 12, 2012)

I just had a draw yesterday to check my ferritin, it's always been very high in the range in the past though. He was also checking my vitamin D. I just need to get my t3's in check I guess! Was hoping something else might help lol


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Honestly? Naps.

I try to sleep as much as I can. Plus I make sure my Vitamin D and B12 are in good range. Until then, there's not a whole lot you can do until you get your levels optimized, unfortunately.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't find the fatigue from autoimmune thyroid disease as pronounced as with the faigue from other autoimmune diseases. That said, what I've learned to do is become and excellent manager of my energy. Understand that I have multiple autoimmune diseases plus take drugs that make me anemic and lethargic. But this works for me:

1. Listen to my body. When it says "nap" - I nap.
2. Never schedule lots of external appointments or events on consecutive days. You must have time in between to "recover."
3. Learn how to do 20 minute naps. Amazing.

Nowadays, in spite numerous drugs and disease flares, I am careful how I schedule appointments and always give myself a day free of appointments after a day WITH appointments. If I feel the need, I take a 20 minute nap around 3PM. If I take it any later I'll have a tough time falling asleep later.

I do drink one cup of caffeinated coffee in the AM for a kick.

I am fortunate in that I now work out of my home. Wasn't always that way.


----------



## Sakuramy (Nov 12, 2012)

I live in a duplex, my parents live downstairs. I'm constantly getting crap for needing extra sleep. Normally, I go to bed around 10 pm, sleep until 8 am (my kids get up before me, they are old enough to do things themselves though) and then when I put them on the bus at 9, I go back to sleep until I have to get up for work at 11 am...that's 12 hours of sleeping, and it's NOT enough sleep for me. By 230 at work, I am in tears wanting to go to sleep.

I see the dr again in the morning though! Hopefully we can get my meds where they need to be!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Seriously, that is WAAAAAAAAYYYYYY too much sleep. I would look at other possible reasons.


----------



## alliebeth88 (Oct 25, 2012)

Honestly? I nap when I'm dead tired, but other than that, I just push through it. I have early stage Hashimoto's and my doc won't treat until my levels are no longer normal.

My mother told me the other day "Honey. I know you feel like crap, but you need to push through and go on with life. Then, when you are finally feeling better again, you will be so happy you didn't just crawl under a rock and put your life on hold waiting to feel better again."

Tough love, but she's battled both depression and smoking addiction, so I really think there is something to be said for just soldiering on (while things are being adjusted and still in flux - not just grinning and bearing it with no light at the end of the tunnel.)


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Alliebeth,

My mom was one of 13 kids raised during the Depression. Money was scarce, but food was on the table and my Grandma made do. Grandma, who was diabetic incidentally, didn't have the luxury of time to take a nap or kick back. My mom, aunts, and uncles all grew up with the "just ignore and keep moving" mentality, as did all their kids, my cousins and me. It's tough love or whatever you want to call it, but in the end, we fare a lot better than those who give in to their disease.

Granted, there's a time and a place to nap and take it easy......and I'll be the first to say that at age 65 I do, when my RA is flaring, take quick naps to restore energy. But by and large, I ignore the aches and pains. More important fish to fry.

I've been criticized by many on this forum for being too harsh. But maybe, just maybe, that's what's pulled me through.


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Allie, I agree - we have to look forward to things getting better when we are in the middle of storms...they are part of life (doesn't make it any easier). It is definetly no picnic feeling bad no matter the illness - but thank God He gets us through both the good and bad days. Those feeling good days are soooo appreciated!

Sakurmy, I hope you get to feeling better!


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Sakuramy said:


> I live in a duplex, my parents live downstairs. I'm constantly getting crap for needing extra sleep. Normally, I go to bed around 10 pm, sleep until 8 am (my kids get up before me, they are old enough to do things themselves though) and then when I put them on the bus at 9, I go back to sleep until I have to get up for work at 11 am...that's 12 hours of sleeping, and it's NOT enough sleep for me. By 230 at work, I am in tears wanting to go to sleep.
> 
> I see the dr again in the morning though! Hopefully we can get my meds where they need to be!


Hi Sakuramy.
If your Adrenals are under par could be a reason for the exhaustion, rest helps that. I understand how horrible you feel, been there also. When you get your diagnosis sorted and start treatment, slowly things should improve,
Just now, with children plus a job, plus your health issues, plus a meagre supply of energy to cover it all. plus the family ragging on you for not being a ball of energy, no surprise you are tired. 
PS.. dont know what type B12 you use, but i find the sublingual works best for me. hope you feel better soon,


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Funny thing about naps.

I had a grandmother that lived with us--but in the Depression she raised her children, and her widowed sisters too while she worked and took care of her mother in law and then her mother.

But each day, she told me, she would "lay down for a bit", around 1:30. She did this her whole life.

And growing up, my mother "laid down" too, and sometimes us kids, or when we were old enough and did not want to nap, we were sent outside or to read or do something quiet for that half hour.

As an adult, when I got home from work, it was "put my feet up" for 15 minutes. When I was chasing toddlers, it was closer to 1/2 and hour when they went down--and then in the time before diagnosis, it was more like an hour and a half in the after noon, and I went to bed at 8 and got up at 8 with the children....that was a lot of sleeping.

I still take a short nap most days--all things being equal it is 15 minutes. I set an alarm--but as CA-Lynn said, this is something I have trained myself to do because for me it is the best refresher to get me through the day. If I am sick or stressed or over tired--the nap is longer. If it stays longer than half an hour, I know I have a problem that needs addressing.

This is more healthy than a second cup of coffee--I could put on headphones and do it at work if necessary--and it keeps me awake and alert well into the evening. Keep in mind I get up at 5:30a and go to bed around 11p most days.

In addition, I never need a nap after a day of skiing, or hiking or being on the beach. Funny thing about fresh air and sunshine--it does a body good. Except for a nap on the beach--that's the ultimate.

I think modern life is exhausting, and that has nothing to do with thyroid problems. I see a lot of people who seem to think that the stress of outside life will be solved by thyroid medication, without considering that there are other coping mechanisms that need to be in place to address the "busy" that we all expect to be. I have seen my brothers-in-law snoozing amidst the chaos of pre-family dinner, and sat next to women at dance class running on fumes and caffeine. They're tired and brain fogged and grouchy.

My advice--stop focusing on how tired you are, because truthfully, that doesn't make you different from anyone else. Figure out how to manage your fatigue--combine activities, say "no" to extras when necessary, and find a way to take time to let your body refresh itself briefly during the day.


----------



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

I push through the fatigue I have. All of my boys are in school and it would be really easy for me to just "live" in my bed if I wanted to. I get the luxury of being a stay at home mom, but with that comes other duties. I keep my house clean, cook dinner every evening, help my boys with homework, and whatever else comes with my job. I don't have time to let this disease beat me and keep me down. You have to make the choice to not let it beat you. 
I really hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

I also push thru the exaustion...

I am up at 5am every morning thanks to my lovely 2 yr old :/. Both my girls (7 and 2) are extreemly energetic and are never quiet lol. I get up, do breakfasts, they have 2, one at 6 and one at 8. Get the eldest to school for 9am then into work for 9.30. I am lucky to only work 5 hours a day. I finish worsh and rush to pick them up. At home is then NON STOP till 8pm when they go to bed. Then i do tea for the adults and sit and relax infront of the tv. Even on the weekends im contantly on the go with dance reheasals, musical theatre classes, play dates ect.

I try to go to bed around 10pm but it always ends up being after 11 or 12.

I do get days where i break down and just want to cry and hide away, i have a good cry and moan and then i move on.

I find a very strict routine helps alot, looking forward to a certain time of day when u can just sit and relax really pushes me thru. And I try and think about my girls missing out if i was to sleep the day away, my illnesses can do what it likes to me but i wont let it hurt them or my time with them!!

Little power naps i have heard can work very well, just make sure they are planned and a set time. I recently heard that for every hour u sleep past the 8 hours needed, its like taking an hour away. So if i was to sleep 12 hours, infact my body would only get the benefit of 4hours... does that make sence???

Hope things pick up for u soon


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh and i should add that up untill the past month i was drinking 3-4 huge cans of red bull a day just to get me thru. I was in adreanal crisis. Now my medication is stable i dont have any energy drinks, they just make me feel even more tired. If u believe something is up, get it checked out. Its better to be wrong than to be right and not get it checked.


----------



## Sakuramy (Nov 12, 2012)

Since my medication increase, my naps are down to about 20-60 minutes a day. There was absolutely no "pushing through" it before the increase though. I have survived single parenting an 18 month old and a newborn with colic without naps while working. I survived those days on pretty much no sleep (if I was lucky I got about 45 minute stretches in) Pushing through this was IMPOSSIBLE. I prayed and cried and felt like I was losing my mind.

I was definitely in need of an increase though, and I'm back on my adrenal supplement. I do the sublingual b12, I don't think the other stuff works at all. My dr also had me start taking my armour sublingual. He said that because I'm having issues with my digestive system right now, it's easier if I can just bypass it a little.

Thank you everyone for your words of wisdom!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of the sublingual B12, too. I think it's far better than the shots or other pills.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Dumb question, but when y'all say "sublingual B12" do you just put your B12 pill under your tongue or is there a special kind that's sublingual?


----------



## Sakuramy (Nov 12, 2012)

jenny v said:


> Dumb question, but when y'all say "sublingual B12" do you just put your B12 pill under your tongue or is there a special kind that's sublingual?


I buy a kind that is made to sublingual


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sakuramy said:


> I buy a kind that is made to sublingual


You sound a lot better and I am so glad. You will still need labs at the 8 week mark and possibly more titration upwards.

Keep us in the loop on this.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

About the sublingual.......these pills are made differently, as I understand it, so that they absorb differently than the usual pills.

So if you were thinking of taking regular pills and putting them under your tongue, they won't be as effective.


----------

